# AHHH! My amano shrimp are pregnant!



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

I have to big pregnant amano shrimp in my 5.5gallon tank. What should I do!!! Will the little guys make it? I heard it can be difficult.

Cheers,
sean


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I heard they need brackish water to survive.


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

The baby amanos go through larval stages so they need brackish to full salt water to survive. you can put them in the salt water right away. Its difficult because they are so small its hard to find things to feed them and being that small they are very sensitive


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

It is extremely difficult to breed Amano Shrimp. It is not as easy as popping the larvae into saltwater. There is a big process involved which is not easy. There are a couple of articles on google that show how to do it. The process is tedious from what I have read. This is why all amanos are wild caught and not captive bred.

-Ryan


----------

